

The first scientist in over 40 years to test LSD on humans - pantalaimon
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/dr-robin-carhartharris-is-the-first-scientist-in-over-40-years-to-test-lsd-on-humans--and-youre-next-9667532.html

======
duderific
This is pretty great. Using modern brain imaging techniques will shed new
light on what really happens when someone drops acid. I don't expect we'll see
LSD decriminalized anytime soon in the US, but I'm glad someone has decided to
do some clinical trials.

------
jqm
I'm sure plenty of scientists have been testing LSD on humans (including
themselves) over the past 40 years.

Maybe the headline means "legally" and "in a clinical setting".

~~~
gaze
nobody likes a pedant

~~~
jqm
I don't consider that to be a minor detail....

My point is... people continue to use LSD regardless of legal status. Maybe
the studies are not formal or sanctioned, but they certainly occur.

